

The Secret To Getting Rich And Changing The World Is To Have A Stupid Idea - GmeSalazar
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-secret-is-to-have-a-stupid-idea-2014-2

======
sharemywin
$100 million business is one where you make $100 off a million people per
year. Which means that 312 people out of ~313 would never buy your product.

